# Likomo Island Mloto?



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

Purchased this fish online as a Likomo Island Mloto. Doesn't look anything like what was pictured. Looks more like a sulfur head hap maybe?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Are you saying the forehead is yellow?

That is what a male "Mloto" looks like when he isn't fully colored. They need to feel comfortable and dominant to turn very dark. The three spots are typical and only disappear when the fish gets really black.


----------



## MastaFlav (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like mloto likoma to me...In my experience with Copadichromis Trewavasae (aka mloto likoma), this is one of the more timid haps and will probably take awhile before it looks anything like this guy pictured here, and may not ever color up quite like this...










also, remember that the fish you saw pictured was probably the best looking adult male in the tank, possibly in a species only tank, and with females present...he will not always look like that, depends on a variety of different factors..give him some time, these guys are pretty slow to color up..they can also show a little yellow sometimes in the fins, but most of the pictures you will find online wont show that...

same fish different mood...


----------



## MastaFlav (Jan 20, 2016)

this pic and the one above definitely IS Copadichromis Trewavasae though...


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

yup, that's what they look like when not fully colored up.


----------

